# Renting a room in perth



## coolguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi guys,
I soon will be moving to perth.
It will be really great if you guys can advice on whats average room rent costs in sub-urbs around perth.
Is it easy to get a furnished room to rent?
I would be living alone so a one room app should be great, also am thinking about shared accommodation..
And since it will be couple of months before I can get a car, it would be nice to rent the room in place where I can get access to public transport easily...
Please advice..
Also on another note..whats the car costs like? I read at many places that car prices don't depreciate much in perth?


----------



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

Google on housing and renting costs in perth, i guess you will get lot of information


----------



## mossyrocks (May 11, 2011)

Vic park would be best, it's pretty expensive tho unfortunately, to rent in Perth. Shared would be a better option. It's close to the city and transport..and the cheapest. Another is maylands.


----------



## mossyrocks (May 11, 2011)

Around 200-300 a week. real estate.com.au is a good website.


----------



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

*Freemantle, Perth*

Looking to move to the freemantle area in perth, is freemantle a nice place to live? are there many beaches within this area?

would like to be near public transport and shops, any info on this area would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Elicia Caspar (Mar 5, 2012)

*Harrow Removal Company*

It would be better for you to choose a separate single room for you, because you are the only person who is going to live there


----------

